
Ask HN: How do you pivot to a completely new product? - shinamee
Hello,<p>We have been working on this product for about 8 months and luckily, everyone seems to be quite connected to the idea as it was solving a painful problem but due to the way we approached our solution, it was totally impossible to monetize the service.<p>We are in the process of pivoting the service completely to a different target group while keeping the same logical&#x2F;concept of our solution. The problem we&#x27;re facing is that it seems quite hard to find a problem with our concept or in some cases, too many competitors.<p>How do startup pivot to a completely different product, what strategy or approach should be used?
======
PaulHoule
We can help you if you provide more details. We can chat offline.

